# Facebook - 2012 Gibson Les Paul Tribute P90 - $950 w/hsc - Ottawa



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Seems like an alright price to me. 🤷‍♂️






Войдите на Facebook


Войдите на Facebook, чтобы общаться с друзьями, родственниками и знакомыми.




www.facebook.com


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

I actually saw that. It's a good price.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Talked to the seller. He offered it to me for $850 with a TKL hard case. I’m going to pass on it as all I would likely do is stare at it, sitting in the corner for a few weeks/months, then flip it.


----------

